# I Have a Question



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello,
I am getting my BH with my dog in 2 weeks. I remeber most of the routine but can anyone help me remember the rest? Thank you!

Carrie


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Heeling pattern on-leash 
heeling pattern off-leash
sit out of motion
down out of motion
recall
long down


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

After the first on leash heeling then a right run 20 paces then another right turn the group right. I am just confused after the group if you make the right turns again after off leash heelping. I hope that makes sence


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

On-leash:
50 paces down field 
about turn
10-15 paces normal
10-15 fast
10-15 slow
10-15 normal
right turn
at least 15 paces
right turn
at least 15 paces
about turn
halt 
left turn
through group
sit in group
exit group
remove leash
through group
sit in group
50 paces down field 
about turn
etc.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

After the 50 paces down the field and all the different speeds do u turn right again 15 paces and another right etc. or do you just finish the 50 paces and do sit in motion then down and recall. I hope this makes sence


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes. Another right turn etc.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

ok thank you =)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you get confused the judge will help you though most prefer that you read the rule book and know the pattern.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This link is great for explaining:
Schutzhund BH Diagram and Requirements


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

On the diagram it does not show the right turn after the off leash heeling.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The pattern is ALWAYS the same. On lead and off, BH through SchH3. After the down field and back with pace changes you will always do the right then another right then about then halt then left.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You need to know the pattern, and practice the pattern. While the judge will help at the BH level, they do expect you to know it. If you do forget something, it's not the end of the world. Just ask. But do everything you can do to prepare ahead of time to make sure you don't forget. Trialing can be stressful enough without disturbing the rhythm of yourself and your dog by getting flustered or having to stop and ask. It can be difficult, especially for those who haven't done it, to read the rules or see a diagram and translate that into what exactly to do on the field. So the best thing is to get an experienced person to walk the pattern with you and coach you on it to make sure you are doing it right, and then practice it a LOT.

I always tell new folks getting ready for their first trial to go out and walk the pattern over and over again (without the dog) so it becomes second nature. People get nervous on trial day and that can cause brain farts. The more you've drilled yourself on the pattern and have it completely memorized, the less you're likely to forget something and the less you have to concentrate on the pattern itself allowing you to focus more on your handling and your dog and less on trying to remember what comes up next.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a link to DVG America and the rules and pattern. 

http://www.dvgamerica.com/04BHRules.pdf


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We always walk the pattern with no dog, just a leash in our hands many, many times in the week or so before a trial. You are nervous enough that you don't want to be making a careless mistake and get chastised for it. I haven't been in a trial in a while (just started working for the BH on my new pup) but I have been at trials and seen someone DQ because the didn't walk the minimum number of steps, so where it says 10-15 paces for example, I get in the habit of walking at least 14, so if I miss a couple I'm still within the realm.
My husband and I used to practice in the cul-de-sac at our old house and neighbors used to think they were hilarious commenting on us walking around with a dog-less leash.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have never done this, walked a pattern without my dog. Even the first time. I just dreamed the BH pattern over and over again the night before.  I have helped a lot of club members practice both the OB patterns and the protection pattern. It does seem to help people.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

lhczth said:


> I have never done this, walked a pattern without my dog. Even the first time. I just dreamed the BH pattern over and over again the night before.  I have helped a lot of club members practice both the OB patterns and the protection pattern. It does seem to help people.


I think this is one of those things that depends on how the handler best learns. I read through the instructions, looked at the picture, walked it my self, visualized walking through it, and had one of the club members walk through it with me and asked questions. 

By far, the walking through it with the club member with me was the most helpful to me in learning and remembering the pattern. I am definitely a social learner. I learn best by having a conversation.

Now let's just hope that I will remember it during the trial.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

When I first learned it my trainer made me walk it and draw it out on a piece of paper and recite it to him a few time. I work my dog 2 times a week at club and we always do the pattern but for some reason I was blanking out!  Thank you guys so much for helping me. I will let you know how the trial goes :wild:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't forget to study for the written test.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

Schutzhund Obedience and Pattern for BH

is the exact pattern and lay out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I did Kenya's FO and OB1 I didn't really walk the pattern or do it with her beforehand. With Nikon's BH I did walk the pattern a few times, not to memorize it but b/c his heeling changes depending on my stride length and I like it to look a certain way so I have to make sure I'm moving correctly for him. Kenya is much smaller and not a "power heeler" so with her it doesn't matter.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Don't forget to study for the written test.


Ok, so I am new to this. But are you serious?:help:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

clearcreekranch said:


> Ok, so I am new to this. But are you serious?:help:


 
Written Test if you have never put a BH on a dog before.. you only have to do this with your first BH title.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

FOr me the judge did not do a written test. He didn't require it


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:I PASSED!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yeah. Congratulations!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh congrats!!! Well done!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

